

Show HN: Git.io/memes – Meme up your README.md file with some emoticons - strayptr
https://github.com/strayptr/memes

======
strayptr
I wanted to do something completely useless, so I did this. Though submitting
a pull request with ![]([https://git.io/kapow](https://git.io/kapow)) turns
out to be quite satisfying.

